# Can Someone help me with my Restuarant ?



## freshseasons (Oct 5, 2007)

I was wondering if some one can help me with my restaurant.It is a basically fast food joint,serving pizza's,sandwiches,shakes and coffees.I am also offering Take Aways and free Home Delivery.
  Its 2 days since i opened it.

  What do i need to boost the customers response ? Can you as Customers help me to know what you expect from good Food cafeteria ?I really want it to work out great ? Any small hint will be really appreciated.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice waitresses dude.
Good Food(of course)
Hygiene and cleanlines
Fast service
Some more nice waitresses won't hurt!!


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 5, 2007)

How about chole bhature in Noon?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 5, 2007)

well what most ppl love is DIFFERENCE...u need 2 make da luk and feel of ur rest. such dat its completely different frm others...think of sumthing new....or just copy sum1 not in ur area.....


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 5, 2007)

Invite every1 with a Frndly SMILE 
& Care  for ur customer!


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 5, 2007)

*Good Hygiene
*Clean environment
*Keep and eye on food quality (appearance, taste, smell, etc.), it matters much more than quantity
*Neatly dressed employees - it doesn't matter if clothes are simple, but they go a long way in conveying how things are in the kitchen. I have seen many a eatery have a uniform of white for their employees, without ensuring that it stays that way.....WHITE. When white starts looking brown, it doesn't give a good impression.
*Kitchen - some restaurants have a glass window in one wall of their kitchen so that people can see what goes on inside. This inspires confidence. The section usually shown is the kebab/tandoor section


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you guys so much for the valuable suggestions.
  If there are any more please keep em coming.I need all the help.
  One more thing.I have a free Delivery Service with Telephone number.Is there any way that it keeps ringing.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 5, 2007)

Advertising some couple-up offers (Like offering a free drink along with something) would get that free delivery thing going, but be careful with the delivery, it matters a lot to a person. If its late then you lose a customer right there, instantly!


----------



## iMav (Oct 5, 2007)

combo offers ... target students with very pocket friendly offers coz for bday parties and get togethers .... they wud certainly call u if ur food tastes good comes fast and hot (sometimes home delivery food goes cold by the time it reaches which sux) ... hygiene and yeah waitresses 

however if its near an institute i dont think waitresses make much of difference coz students like a place to hang out ...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 5, 2007)

some combos,gud care of ur custs,low cost,gud quality.
that will be all.
no no,i forgot 1 thing.
be very very polite to ur custs.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 5, 2007)

quality quality quality !!!!!!!!!

and 

hygiene hygiene hygiene !!!!!!!!!!!!

then ONLY your hotel or fastfood should gain immense success !!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 5, 2007)

Damn.. I thought this was in bangalore  ..... post your address dude.. I will inform a friend in nagpur to check out your place


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 5, 2007)

quality food 
cool environment ( tv with cricket channel when there is a match and on odd days soft music playing in background, without disturbing customers )
fast service
clenliness and hygenic
free home delivery 

why not start first week by inviting them to taste your specialities. ( free of charge )


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 5, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> How about chole bhature in Noon?


apna taste apne paas rakh.
Tu toh five star mein bhi wohi khayega lol.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 6, 2007)

Wats the name of the restaurant btw??


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 6, 2007)

FoodXpress is the name of the place.
    And its along side NetXPress Internet cafe that i have..
   That combo offer on items is really great.I think i will give it a try instantly...
  Have my hands crossed.
  One more thing...The food is damn good..! Trust me..


----------



## RCuber (Oct 6, 2007)

Some pics of you place please  .. ooo and also the food


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 6, 2007)

I am at chennai! y dont u parcel me 

How about dining in Open Terrace?? if u have space there!


----------



## praka123 (Oct 6, 2007)

u own a restaurant!great.BTW,make sure it have a good entrance with eye-catching title.


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 6, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> I am at chennai! y dont u parcel me
> 
> How about dining in Open Terrace?? if u have space there!


   Ya why not...if you are willing to take the shipping cost i will send it via the first Airlines..
  Food is free..i will only charge the shipping cost. 
   Sigh...how i had love even to open a restaurant there.




			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> u own a restaurant!great.BTW,make sure it have a good entrance with eye-catching title.



    Couldnt be more right...! 
   Hey whats a good eye-catching title..Please elaborate on that...
  I will definitely post some pictures of the food and restaurant.

   Till then...As a gift to this wonderful forum, all the guys from Nagpur members of Digit Forum , please PM me your address so i can send over a *Free PIZZA and Chocolate Shake*as my thanks to this forum.


----------



## mailtorahul007 (Oct 6, 2007)

^^^^Thats a tasty offer....but me not in nagpur.....  
nyway Best Wishes yaar....as our frnds said its all abt quality nd hygiene...the differnce will come naturally.....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

Now I wish I was from Nagpur.lol.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 6, 2007)

@ freshseasons....

 U R at the right place....muhahahah, born चटोरा of स्वादिष्ट व्यंजन here...

The biggest money makers for u are the students, print some ads & distribute in the college & schools nearby

combo offers are good, a must have.....give me the menu & I can give u ideas for combo...

make it authentic, u know like a particular cousin to which the people there are not very familiar with. Like bring lucknow ke kabab to nagpur, that will rock...


----------



## mailtorahul007 (Oct 6, 2007)

^^^Exactly saurav..


----------



## xbonez (Oct 7, 2007)

if its near a college or something, make sure the waitresses r cute  it'll be a big incentive. also make some sys of protecting kids who're bunking from being caught. they'll love u for that


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 7, 2007)

Saurav you are so right.
  And fortunately the location is surrounded with students and colleges and schools.
  Even good a good Internet Cafe' there and its hot in that area.I only now need to get the things running.Distributing pamplates will be great i suppose.
  Ita a take away or a small dinning area place so no real waiters there. 
  But if this runs successfully i will definitely open a big one in about few months time.
  Thanks everyone for the valuable suggestion.
  I will have the menu scanned and have it here...please keep watching the space till then...


----------



## iMav (Oct 7, 2007)

dude pocket friendly combos work big time for us students .... students are hungry all day for cheap quality food


----------



## max_demon (Oct 7, 2007)

resonable price nd put a strikeout on existing price and write new price

for example : [strikeout]burgur for Rs.50[/strikeout]only rupees 45 

and ya , 





			
				max's brother said:
			
		

> i've PMed u my address so tht i may get that FREE PIZZAS (YUMMY !!!) and the Chocolate Shakes (BTW can u send me 2 pizzas and 2 shakes ? ) coz me also need to have it and love pizzas,


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Thread starter!

Post the Menu of ur restaurant!


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Oct 7, 2007)

do u knw where i am from?


----------



## xbonez (Oct 7, 2007)

hmm...lemme guess.....Nagpur??


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Oct 9, 2007)

^^^^ yeah right .. so gimme address of ur restaurant so that i can visit ur place..


----------



## nishanth_che (Oct 9, 2007)

Have something like Happy hours where you would offer discounts between certain hours,like say from 2-5 PM.This would attract school and college kids.You can also offer discounts to school or college kids who come with an ID.

Even I wish you were somewhere closer to my place.If you were then I am sure you would never bill us for the food we order (includes delivery)


----------



## praka123 (Oct 9, 2007)

I think the guy is busy with his restaurent.  minting money there,i hope


----------



## abinesh (Oct 9, 2007)

suggestion on food is already seen above, do follow that... so why not try some different promo ideas. give out t-shirts maybe for a large bill !! , a large screen tv ( as stated above ) is a great idea !!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 9, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> I think the guy is busy with his restaurent.  minting money there,i hope



Exactly!   

Anyway if our ideas work there it is g8!


----------



## azzu (Oct 9, 2007)

^^ it shud Work Boyz 
coz if it wont he wud be here not in his RESTAURANT


----------



## major9 (Oct 10, 2007)

Start free WiFi


----------



## max_demon (Oct 10, 2007)

^+1


----------



## rollcage (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey .. Congrats .. @Freshseasons .. you always come up with something diff. keep up the good work



> Hey whats a good eye-catching title..Please elaborate on that...


As far I think .. and as per my interpretation goes // i have seen many places.. like yours is a fast food.. it means generally youngsters are coming. Then you can put up a some oneliner or nice bizzard quote but good one. it attracts people to associate. If it gives out a message then even better. Just think over it.. you will get one for urself.

Secondly, If I give you a advice .. may be you already know it. but still people forget that. The quality is the main thing. dont go for too much varity, whatever you serve should be good taste and fresh. 
So the Golden rule in food is quality. 
As I have seen in Delhi .. irrespective off you having a small or big shop .. if you serve good it will get popular. So just serve good taste and fresh stuff ... don't mind if you get few losses in the earlier part of the business. Just continue to serve the quality. If people like one product they will come again..and again. Cost does matter in Indian market but Quality if the first preference. All the best ..

and do tell the address. ..

Regards


----------



## max_demon (Oct 19, 2007)

@freshseasons - i haven't got my free pizzas and shakes till now !!!
*(since 2-3 weeks)*


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Oct 19, 2007)

neither me


----------



## max_demon (Oct 27, 2007)

@freshseasons, are you giving those free pizzas and chocolate shakes or not???

*1 month (31 Days)* are over and i haven't got that !!!


----------



## max_demon (Aug 3, 2008)

after almost 1 year i haven't got nothing . 


bumped because if thread starter notices , i might get something .

atleast i expect a reply , where the restaurant is situated


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 3, 2008)

Make The Resturant Attractive.......

By Posting Attractive Pictures Of Food u said u r resturant has pizza's,sandwiches,shakes and coffees so post very attractive pictures. so that people get attracted towards it & Of course Add Light Effects On It...........


----------



## hullap (Aug 3, 2008)

max_demon said:


> after almost 1 year i haven't got nothing .


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 3, 2008)

Dearest Max_demon ! I have a good news ! On account of over enthusiastic people like you, and ingenious schemes which i dont know from where i get the ideas , i had to close the Pizza Restaurant .
  From what i calculated it took me 40 Rs to make one and i was selling it in 30 Bucks. Not to be contend by it , there was one on one free offer.Beat It !
  Nope unlike my mind, the ingredients used to make those Pizzas were top notch.
  Anyways dont worry, your promise will be honored this life time. Apart from the Treat that i can give you at Smokin Joes , i am almost on a deal of Getting Pizza Hut Francaise in NAGPUR.But you will have to wait for 6 months more to Get Pizza from Pizza Hut in Nagpur.Whatever its your call how you want to whet your appetite.There seems all the time in eternity for me.

P.S. Incase non-Nagpurians are reading this , let me clarify that though this post contains words like Pizza Hut and other international Brands , Nagpur doesnt have for the sake of health conscious lovers any of those brands except Smokin Joes ( The first here opened this month). You see we people love our health. There are two types of people here.Those who dont eat Pizza and those who open stupid Pizza parlours like me. Best of Luck Smokin Joes ! May your tribes increase. 
  Ya i know P.S. is not supposed to be bigger than the actual posted contents but then.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 3, 2008)

^^OMG,sry dude but I cudn't stop myself from 'lol'ing.2 pizza for 30 rupees!! whoaa.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 3, 2008)

^^^^ No its okey. There was also this offer sometime for the loyal customers where we used to dish out Free chicken mayonnaise sandwiches free early morning. Yaa the only thing i didint gave out free were the dishes in which i served them.
  And thats still an understatement if you would have seen the restaurant.Its fine now...I guess my mind is cooking up more great plans to loose more money and this time to finally axe me financially forever.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 3, 2008)

If you are using good quality  topping then you must sell them at 60-70 Rs.30Rs. is just too lil!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 4, 2008)

freshseasons said:


> ^^^^ No its okey. There was also this offer sometime for the loyal customers where we used to dish out Free chicken mayonnaise sandwiches free early morning. Yaa the only thing i didint gave out free were the dishes in which i served them.
> And thats still an understatement if you would have seen the restaurant.Its fine now...I guess my mind is cooking up more great plans to loose more money and this time to finally axe me financially forever.



yea,free lunch pwns everything else in the world.

don't let these hurdles affect you,best of luck for your pizza hut.(BTW a MacD franchise is far-far more expected to do well,and if its the first in the city...)


----------



## max_demon (Aug 4, 2008)

.Great


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Aug 4, 2008)

freshseasons said:


> ^^^^ No its okey. There was also this offer sometime for the loyal customers where we used to dish out Free chicken mayonnaise sandwiches free early morning. Yaa the only thing i didint gave out free were the dishes in which i served them.
> And thats still an understatement if you would have seen the restaurant.Its fine now...I guess my mind is cooking up more great plans to loose more money and this time to finally axe me financially forever.



lol. Dude use the ideas to make money not to go out of business. 

Why don't you use the free "1 on 1" offer or the "free sandwiches" to select customesrs, say like the first one in the morning. Best of luck with your franchise.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll b 1st 1 to come to your Pizza Hut , tell us when u have started


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Aug 22, 2008)

BTW no free Pizzas or Shakes till date  . 
Neways congrats .. Wud like 2 visit ur place sometime.


----------



## nix (Aug 22, 2008)

you do not need to have coffee day like posh ambience. plasma TVs are not necessary. the place has to be clean and neat, but not necessarily posh. no AC needed. try to keep the rates reasonable. and the food quality good. its become kind of fashion now to keep rates 100+ for each dish.


----------



## ash (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi, wondering if you are around and would love to know how your place is doing now? Will be great if you respond.


----------



## max_demon (Jan 19, 2010)

yea pm me or post your restaurant's adress i would love to be there


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 22, 2010)

Digging up 1 1/2 yr old threads..


----------



## tus123 (Mar 14, 2010)

dude free wifi......thts a kicker, tellin ya


----------

